# [Wet Thumb Forum]-needle and check valve



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

what is a good needle vlave and check valve to use and were can someone get one cheap in canada, i dont want to order form the US


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

what is a good needle vlave and check valve to use and were can someone get one cheap in canada, i dont want to order form the US


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Check your local home brew stores "wine & beer" for the regulator.
You should be able to get 1 for about $60 CAD.

Clippard makes a good needle valve, maybe try your local welding stores.


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

for the needle valve is there any special thing i shoudl look for as in how low it can make the pressure or anything like that?

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Mon February 03 2003 at 05:25 PM.]


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The needle valve to get is the Clippard MNV-4K2 This has two 1/8" hose barbs on it so you can run it inline, or you can get it with the parts to hook it right on the regulator. But I prefer to have the needle valve as close to the bubble counter/reactor as I can. You find your local distributor at www.clippard.com

Semper Fi


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

AquaBotanic.com has a great set - Im using both in my setup and they work great for me. I can get upto 1 bbl a min with that needle valve.

Thats my 2 cents.

ImaNewbie


----------

